# Changement de disque dur macbook plus reconnu !



## saphir44 (1 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

j'ai chang&#233; le disque de 60 Go par un de 120 sur mon macbook avec succ&#232;s, le disque est reconnu je l'ai format&#233; tout est OK, 

Mon probl&#232;me : le disque d'origine de 60 go, je l'ai mis dans un bo&#238;tier externe ( un icy box SATA/USB2 ), je comptais r&#233;cup&#233;rer mes documents une fois le disque branch&#233; mais il n'est plus reconnu par mon macbook, il ne monte pas, pas de messages, les deux diodes sont allum&#233;s mais il ne fait que qu'un bip bip assez &#233;nervant :hein: 

je l'ai branch&#233; sur le port USB de mon Emac qui tourne sous 10.3.9, et ca me marque disque non lisible par mac osx et m'offre le choix de le formater ce que je ne veux pas faire   avec utilitaire disk je  le voie bien mais je peux pas le monter

j'ai fait un rapide test avec testdisk et &#231;a me marque : "bad mac partition invalid block 0 signature "

Aurais je endommager le disque en le d&#233;montant ? dois je tenter un formatage sans espoir de r&#233;cup&#233;rer le contenu du disque ?

merci de m'aider :rose:


----------



## Dramis (1 Septembre 2006)

Si tu le réinstalles dans le maccbook ça dit quoi?


----------



## saphir44 (1 Septembre 2006)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Si tu le réinstalles dans le maccbook ça dit quoi?




merci Dramis mais je compte faire cette manip en dernier recours car je suis pas très agile de mes doigts  
je lance des tests avec différents logiciels a première vue le disque n'est pas endommager physiquement mais pas le temps de finir faut que j'aille au boulot


----------



## saphir44 (1 Septembre 2006)

voila j'ai résolu le problème j'ai fait comme du ma dit j'ai re echangé les disques durs, re formaté le disque externe et c bon


----------



## TTpowa (5 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je compte acheter un macbook dans peu de temps mais son disque dur de 60Go d'origine me parait un peu juste.
J'envisage donc de le changer. J'ai recherché sur le net des disques dur 2,5p en Serial ATA mais je n'ai vraiment pas trouvé grand chose  (Je ne trouve quasiment que des 2,5p mais en UDMA 100, exemple sur grosbill ou cdiscount).

Pourrais tu me dire quel disque dur tu as installé sur ton MB stp ?
(et où tu l'as acheté, le prix etc..)

Autre question: Y a t il vraiment une grande différence entre les 5400 tr/min et les 7200 tr/min, que ce soit pour un disque interne ou externe (USB 2.0)?

J'attends vos réponses avec impatience !

Merci


----------



## saphir44 (5 Septembre 2006)

TTpowa a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je compte acheter un macbook dans peu de temps mais son disque dur de 60Go d'origine me parait un peu juste.
> J'envisage donc de le changer. J'ai recherché sur le net des disques dur 2,5p en Serial ATA mais je n'ai vraiment pas trouvé grand chose  (Je ne trouve quasiment que des 2,5p mais en UDMA 100, exemple sur grosbill ou cdiscount).
> ...



j'ai acheté un seagate sur rueducommerce c celui là : http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Ordinat...120-Go-5400-tr-min-8-Mo-2-5-pour-portable.htm

les 7200 sont un peu plus rapides en copie de fichiers mais il chauffent un peu plus, mon macbook chauffe déja assez !!!!!!!! j'ai pas voulu tenté et un 5400 est largement suffisant


----------

